# any good places around chillicothe???



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

are there any good fishing places near chillicothe???i've been to pike lake,ross lake,scioto state park,deer creek,paint creek and i never can seem to get a flattie or channel to bite,i go the whole day with just a couple tiny bluegill and sometimes a good size bass...any tips?


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

For cats I would suggest the Scioto river at 35 and Bridge St.


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

right by the soccer fields?or in towards wallmart?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

that area around 35 and bridge street has been fished to death this year..I have caught a couple small ones but thats about it.


----------

